# Bluebonnet



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open is a Triple. Middle first wide right second flyer shot into pond. Middle gun is hip pocket to flyer.

Most dogs are getting the birds.

Shayne


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Please post callbacks when you have them.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

I heard 39 back to the land back.which will start in the am. Don't have numbers


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Back in open
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,11,12,14,16,18,19,21,23,24,26,27,29,30,32,34,36,37,39,40,42,44,46-52,54,57,58,60


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Started The Waterblind around 1:10ish in The Open. Don't have callbacks besides Aries (Off of Clay's truck.) being back. All I know.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

There are 18 back to the last series in the Open starting in the morning. The Am will finish the double land blind tonight most likely.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

To watermarks in Open.
4,8,9,18,23,24,26,30,32,42,44,46,47,48,51,52,54,58
Start with 23.
Farmer 7, Rorem 7, Stupka, Boley,Hays,S Caire


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck Stupka and Hayes!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

To water blind in the Amateur:
1 2 3 4 6 7 9 10 12 13 15 16 21 24 26 27 30 35 36 38 40 41 42 44 47 48 54 56 57
Look for signs past entrance where Am was today-should be next road on left.
Just watch for signs.
Good luck to all!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series:

21 back

1-4-7-9-13-15-21-26-27-30-35-36-38-40-41-42-44-47-48-54-56


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way To Go Mike Boley And Rainey On An Open Win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

The Big Win! Way to Go Mike Boley!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Mike Boley. That is awesome?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Rainey and Mike!!

Aaron*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to *MIKE BOLEY* on the OPEN WIN .

Man, that's awesome.

Jealous here.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Mike BIG CONGRATS on open win!!!!!!!!!!:BIG:


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go MIKE and RAINEY! WOW!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

CONGRATS BOLEY!!!!

Tim


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

*Big congratulations Mike!*


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Way To Go Mike Boley And Rainey On An Open Win!!!!!!!!!!


SWEET!!!!! Way to go Mike and Rainey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone have open placements?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Mike Boley--AWESOME!! Congrats on your WIN!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Way to go Mike
see you in Roman
then again this Summer, chasing two points
good luck in both endeavors


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!! Mike Boley On Your Amateur Win...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Congrats!!!! Mike Boley On Your Amateur Win...


He won the OPEN.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

21 dogs to the Water Marks in the Amateur...........

AMATEUR UNOFFICIAL RESULTS

First Place: #13 Slider - Lauren Hays (Congratulations, Lauren! - Well deserved!)
Second Place: #26 Ransom - Kevin Savio (Congratulations, Kevin! - A very close second!)
Third Place: #1 Pippa - John Skibber
Fourth Place: #47 Merle - Keith Thompson
RJ: #53 Frito - Jimmy Ausmus
Jams: 4,7,9,15,35,36,41,42,48,54,56 - Dogs that didn't handle & dogs that did got them

Congratulations to all!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Jan Helgoth said:


> 21 dogs to the Water Marks in the Amateur...........
> 
> AMATEUR UNOFFICIAL RESULTS
> 
> ...


CONGRATS Lauren and Slider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Big Congrats to Lauren and Slider. Kevin and Ransom, john and Keith. Thank-you Bobby and Jason for a really nice trial.
Big thanks to Lanier and John and the Open, great test. Congrats to Danny and the Vinewood dogs on 2-4.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Lauren!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Lauren on the Amateur WIN. Outstanding job!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Lauren on the Amateur win. That is awesome!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations Steelgal 1187.
Ecket was right.
Feels good doesn't it?
2 year old Pup, how cool is that!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Lauren & Slider


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike you couldn't slap the smile off my face... That is frick'n amazing!!

Whooooo Hooooo!!!!

Angie


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice trial and great wins by lauren & mike way to go!

Jimmy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> To watermarks in Open.
> ...
> ...
> Farmer 7, Rorem 7, Stupka, *Boley*,Hays,S Caire


You were in some pretty damn good company just to get there.

*To come out on top has to be just f'n wonderful!!!*

*I hope your feet don't touch the ground for a month!!!*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Keith & Merle. Also good job to Pearl, Tia, Bobby, & Marley.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Lauren and Slider!!! Congratz to all the other finishers as well!!!

Aaron*


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations To Mike Boley on the Open win, that's awesome. A big congratulations to Lauren on her Amateur win. Glad the hard work is paying off for y'all.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Lauren and Slider!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Lauren and Slider!! Hard work pays off!! Good job!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

good job lauren and jimmy


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I think Mike's first Open win and Lauren's first All-Age win and surely not the last for either, good goin' Mike and Lauren


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Mike! Open win

Big Congrats Laurenon Am win & Congrats Kevin on Ransons 2nd!!


:BIG:

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I met Lauren and Mike when I ran the Red River trial in December 2009. So nice to see them do well. Congratulations Lauren and Mike on the Amateur and Open wins.


----------

